

Yahoo Acquires Aviate - nirvanatikku
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/07/yahoo-announces-that-it-has-acquired-intelligent-homescreen-startup-aviate/

======
jamra
So she's going to try to port over google now except she's trying to do it
through aqui-hiring.

